# Stechende Tierchen im Gartenteich? Beine voller Stiche...



## Tinky (9. Mai 2016)

Hallo!

da ich durch die SuFu nicht wirklich fündig wurde starte ich hier mal einen neuen Thread.

Ich habe am Freitag ca. 2 Stunden in meinem Teich gestanden und habe mit den Händen Kies herausgebaggert. Ich stand dabei in knietiefem Wasser. Das Wasser war angenehm kühl und die Fische kamen immer mal wieder vorbei um mir bei der Arbeit zuzugucken.
Beim rausheben habe ich natürlich eine Menge Sedimente aufgewirbelt.

Abends im Bett unter der warmen Decke fingen meine Beine leicht an zu jucken... nach etwas kratzen wurde es immer mehr und immer heftiger... so stark, dass ich fast ausgeflippt wäre.

Licht an und mal gucken:

An beiden Beinen habe ich dutzende kleine Pickel/ Stiche die höllisch jucken.

Die Stiche sehen aus wie Flohstiche.
Also manchmal 4-5 "in Reihe" oder einige direkt nebeneinander.

An den Unterarmen habe ich auch wenige dieser STiche/ Bisse.

merkwürdigerweise sind die Stiche NUR unterhalb der Knie zu finden.
Daher VERMUTE ich, dass mich irgendetwas im Teich gebissen/ gestochen hat...

Das würde hinkommen weil ich ja lange in knietiefem Wasser Stand und gebeugt mit den Armen auch darin rumfuchtelte.
Hat vielleicht jemand eine Vermute WAS mir diese ätzenden Stiche verabreicht haben könnte?

__ Rückenschwimmer würde ich ausschließen - die kenne ich aus der Kindheit. Habe keine gesehen und deren Stiche sind "anders".
Gibt es stechende/ beißende Wasserflöhe oder anderes aggressives Getier?

LG
Bastian


----------



## Eriberto (9. Mai 2016)

Zerkarien ?
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zerkariendermatitis
Falls das bei Dir so wie im Wikipedia-Artikel abgebildet aussieht...
Wird wohl gerne durch __ Enten eingeschleppt.
Gruß
Florian


----------



## Tinky (9. Mai 2016)

Hier mal ein Foto...Medium 30631 anzeigen


----------



## Tinky (9. Mai 2016)

Eriberto schrieb:


> Zerkarien ?
> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zerkariendermatitis
> Falls das bei Dir so wie im Wikipedia-Artikel abgebildet aussieht...
> Wird wohl gerne durch __ Enten eingeschleppt.
> ...



Ui das könnte es schon sein!


----------



## mitch (9. Mai 2016)

... "Der Befall von Menschen geschieht irrtümlich"   man lernt nie aus


----------



## Tinky (9. Mai 2016)

Wenn ich das richtig lese muss ich einfach nur abwarten falls es wirklich von den __ Würmer stammt.
Das war wirklich der stärkste Juckreiz, den ich je fühlen musste...na dann hoffe ich mal, dass das kurzfristig nachlässt.

In der Nacht habeich dann Fernestil draufgeschmiert...das half etwas.

Dann werde ich in Zukunft selbst im Sommer nur in der Watthose in den Teich gehen falls das mal nötig ist

Mich wundert nur wie Du hereingekommen sind. __ Schnecken überleben bei mir nicht. Die werden von irgendeinem Bewohne recht schnell vertilgt.
__ Enten sah ich noch nie. Vielleicht am Gefieder eines Reihers...


----------



## troll20 (9. Mai 2016)

Tinky schrieb:


> __ Schnecken überleben bei mir nicht. Die werden von irgendeinem Bewohne recht schnell vertilgt.
> __ Enten sah ich noch nie.


Nur weil du die Enten nicht siehst heißt es nicht das welche ab und an zu Besuch sind. Oder bist du 24/7 am Teich?
Und Enten.haben Schnecken zum fressen gern  was auch die Abwesenheit erklären würde.


----------



## Tinky (9. Mai 2016)

Klar- die können sicher mal unbemerkt am frühen morgen oder zwischendurch mal landen.
Von den __ Schnecken bleiben die Gehäuse "über". habe bestimmt schon 100 leere Schneckenhäuser aus dem Teich geholt...
Kann mir vorstellen, dass __ Enten die Schnecken samt Haus verputzen, oder? Saugen die die da heraus?


----------

